# Why is my IP address banned?



## sion_zaphod (Nov 14, 2016)

Tried accessing gbatemp from my mobile today using my mobile data and got message that my IP has been blocked.  I switched to WiFi access and was able to connect.  I have checked my recent posts to see if there would be any reason for this ban but can find no possible evidence that I've posted anything inappropriate or against gbatemp rules. 

Can someone please tell me why this has happened?  It is incredibly annoying to have to connect via WiFi just to surf on my phone.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 14, 2016)

You on AT&T?


----------



## sion_zaphod (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm on 3.  I just checked again on my mobile data and its working now.  That was wierd!


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2016)

Most likely someone had used the IP you were assigned at the time to either spam or do something else worthy of an IP ban. It was most likely not directed at you.


----------



## Wiimm (Nov 20, 2016)

IP bans >12h are always bad, because of dynamic IP addresses. In Germany, dynamic IP addresses with a change ever 24h  are standard.

There are only 2 exceptions:
* You want ban a complete provider by an IP-range ban.
* You are sure, that that user use a permanent IP and isn't able to change it easily.


----------

